# 2011 New York Auto Show Coverage



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

Traditionally marking the end of the auto show season, the NY Auto Show is often full of surprises. With luxury German automakers having consistent debuts, it's also become a staple for Hyundai, Kia, Subaru, Nissan and Scion. Debuts planned or rumored for the 2011 show include the 2012 Subaru Impreza, Hyundai Accent, Chevy Malibu, Nissan Versa, Volkswagen Beetle, Jeep Grand Cherokee SRT8, Mercedes A-Class Concept, Scion FT-86, Lexus LF-Gh Concept and more.

More: *2011 New York Auto Show Coverage* on AutoGuide.com


----------



## startwto (Apr 27, 2011)

Nissan Rogue in February of the Year Award for the best winter car "the best winter in the Order SUV " award recognition, this award by the American Automobile Journalists Association of New England NEMPA (New England Motor Press Association) announced, this also means Nissan Rogue in the control and safety re-affirmation of the media

Harsh winter weather in North America, blizzards often occur, causing slippery road conditions, the local car driving for active and passive safety of particular importance. New England Automotive Press Association NEMPA each year for the North American commercial four-wheel drive vehicles for competitions, and selected according to the level of the overall performance of the recommended models. Nissan Rogue for carrying away from the safety of cross-class technology and excellent four-wheel-drive system, batteries solar system taking into account the safety and driving pleasure, so be sure and recommended a number of review, selected as the first SUV in the order.


----------

